# Newbie



## keppy1341 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi every one my name is Tom. I'm new to the forum and have heard many good things about this forum. Hoping the meet new haunters and exchanger ideas. Pretty new to the home haunts, but looking to change that quickly.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome Tom! You will become addicted with all the ideas here.


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

Welcome make your self at home. Jump on in and talk about something many threads to chose from.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Tom, you have found a great place and greater people, so greeting an welcome.

http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/

just a few things to look at.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Hi Tom and welcome! Like everyone said before me, your going to really like it here. There are a lot of hidden passages to work your way through but when you find your way out, you'll be amazed just how much fun your really going to have!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Welcome to the forum! You are going to have the BEST time here.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome Tom!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, keppy


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and Welcome Tom.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard Tom!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi there Tom. Welcome to the asylum, where the patients are running things.


----------



## NJMatt (Feb 22, 2013)

Hey there! Fellow newbie, and fellow New Jerseyan! Nice to meet you


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

Fellow newbie to newbie here too.. Welcome!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Tom!


----------



## Nutz (Feb 19, 2013)

Welcome! You'll love it here!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. I notice that noone from any of the NJ groups officially welcomed you or invited you to attend any of the Make and Take groups. There are three separate groups in NJ that meet monthly to get together and build props. If you check out the make and take section on here, you will find them and see when the meetings are. There is one in South Jersey and two in North Jersey. They all contain some awesome people and you will have alot of fun meeting and hanging out with them, if you are interested.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Tom. You're cordially invited to attend our next make in take group meeting of haunters. We're the first forum make and take group, and have been meeting each month for longer than I care to remember, lol. You can read more bout us here, http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=34738, and please feel free to send me a private message here on the forum for more details and contact phone numbers. I hope you can join us for prop making and fun!


----------



## keppy1341 (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks Vlad i'll look into it


----------



## keppy1341 (Feb 20, 2013)

trishaanne said:


> Welcome to the forum. I notice that noone from any of the NJ groups officially welcomed you or invited you to attend any of the Make and Take groups. There are three separate groups in NJ that meet monthly to get together and build props. If you check out the make and take section on here, you will find them and see when the meetings are. There is one in South Jersey and two in North Jersey. They all contain some awesome people and you will have alot of fun meeting and hanging out with them, if you are interested.


Thanks I'll look into them.


----------



## Magic13 (Dec 20, 2012)

Welcome, 
I'm about to start on some projects. But, I'm not allowed to start decorating til after 9/11. Look forward to ur pics!!!!


----------



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

Bienvenidos from the capital of Chihuahua, Mexico (El Paso).


----------

